# Kitten weeing in bedroom deliberately? I know it's another weeing one but please read



## gemmstoned (Apr 18, 2009)

*Hiya

I have 2 kittens both 5 months old. The female is an angel but I'm having problems with the male - George!

Now I know there is quite a few "weeing" threads on here but mine seems a bit different in that he seems to be doing this on purpose.

He's wee'd a couple of times in the corner of our bedroom, always on a pile of clothes we've taken off and not taken down to be washed yet and once he got ontop of a basket of clean washing and did a wee on top of it!

EVERYTIME it has been when I have got up in the morning and am getting ready for work. I often let them sleep in the room with us and he has never done it in the night while we are asleep, only in the morning.

Each time I take him and put him in the litter tray so he knows where he should be going and I clean the area really thoroughly with special pet odor cleaner for urine / vomit etc...

Now heres the bit that gets me, this morning I caught him sniffing around and thought he might be wanting a wee. So i took him downstairs to the litter tray and he just lay down in the kitchen looking at me so I left him there.

I went back upstairs and carried on getting ready for work.... 5 min later, I turn around and he's just that second finishing WEEING on my bed 

Why did he do this after I took him down to the litter tray, I thought he must have needed a wee but after he wouldn't go in the litter tray I left him as I thought I must have been wrong!

It didn't seem like spraying, he was crouching and doing a proper full on wee like he would in the litter tray!

He is not neutred yet, he is booked in for 17 August....

They go out in the garden now, but only really for an hour at a time and normally I am out there, but in the past few times I have started leaving them alone as they don't seem to get into any harm and they have started wee'ing outside as well, does this have anything to do with it?

Any help greatly appreciated I am at a loss *


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,i would try to bring the neautering forward before he develops a longstanding habit


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

It might be that he is trying to establish his scent over yours. 

You could try feliway - it has helped my male's problem with weeing inappropriately, though I think that was more to do with multi-cat household.

The other suggestion is to try Cat Attract litter - this too has helped. I am in the process now of slowly, slowly changing it for what i would rather have used.


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

What cat litter do you use? I'd try a different one (cats generally like very fine grained - sandy type litters) he may not like the feel of the one you are using and is choosing softer places to go. Also maybe get an extra tray if you only have the one. Recommended is one tray per cat plus one extra, but 2 would be sufficient for 2 cats, and have one upstairs so there is always one nearby and available for him to use.


----------



## gemmstoned (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I might try the feliway diffuser but on their website it says only helps with spraying (which is on vertical surfaces like walls etc) and if it is on horizonal surfaces then feliway will not help? And also says that I would know if it was marking as he would stand up and not use the same position as he does in the litter tray, but he is squatting? So i'm starting to think it's not spraying/marking? 

I bought the castration forward and he was done yesterday, we bought him home and he went ANOTHER wee on clothes again on the evening, and again once this morning. 

I suppose it's my own fault but i tend to pile clothes up around the bedroom before puttin them away and when I empty the laundry basket upstairs I tend to leave it at the top of the stairs til I can be bothered to take it down hehe.

We currently use Okoplus Cats best litter, which they have had since very young, its very soft on their paws. 

The thing i don't understand is that he doesnt seem to really need a wee, and still uses the litter tray as well, so I can't see the litter or tray being a problem? He never does any wee's anywhere else in the house, or on any normal surfaces really, just clothes. 

I have only got one litter tray but I didnt really want to get another as when I get a cat flap in about a month, I dont want them to rely on the litter tray. I let them out in the garden a lot and they do most of their poo's outside, but the funny thing is sometimes George is playing outside, he comes tearing in and goes for a wee in the tray and then rushes back outside to keep playing, so he knows where it is and what is should be used for.

Am so confused  is it possible that even though he's not doing the vertical surfaces thing and is squatting as he would in the litter tray that it could STILL be a terreitory / marking thing?

I'm baffled?


----------



## gemmstoned (Apr 18, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Hi,i would try to bring the neautering forward before he develops a longstanding habit


I did this and he's done it again twice in the space of 24 hours since having him back from the vets. It's a shame because I didnt want to shut them out of my bedroom completely, because Sharky (the other cat who touch wood hasnt started doing anything like this) loves to come and snuggle up with me at night time and I feel bad that I can't let her in either :blushing:


----------



## gemmstoned (Apr 18, 2009)

Janee, did feliway help with jus urinating, or was yours spraying? thanks xxx


----------



## gemmstoned (Apr 18, 2009)

This is him by the way lol


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Hi

I adopted my male when 2 years. He had been neutered and had lived in the breeder's secure yard. Originally he was a returned kitten.

At the same time I adopted an ex breeding queen 3 years old from same breeder. The cats both liked each other but were not buddies.

I already have a moggie of unknown sex and unknown origin who will not be handled but will allow a stroke or two.

So male showed stress behaviour and wee'd on the carpet around the front door. Cleaned up with various products that eliminate cat urine smell but did not make any difference. All my cats are indoor/outdoor so this was happening at night mostly.

Went on holiday and put my 2 adopted in a catery and got neighbour to feed moggie (would not have tolerated catery).

When I got back decided to crack the inappropriate weeing. Read up about Feliway and agree, says it aonly works for spraying. But a couple of forum posts that came up on google said it had worked also for inappropriate toileting. 

Thought I would give it a go so bought it on-line at about £19.00 (looked for cheapest). At the same time I looked up Cat Attract Litter that I had heard about on this forum and bought a bag (£27 ish from R&L products).

I have been using this combo for about 3 months and it has worked. The diffuser took a few days I think to saturate the air - it is in a plug at bottom of stairs about 6 feet from the front door. I have 2 open litters and 1 hooded litter scattered around the hall, 1 or which is by the front door where male preferred weeing.

I changed the litter to fully Cat Attract in 2 open litters and left OKO Best in the hooded.

I also covered the carpet with plastic and then a couple of towels so if male did do a wee towels could be washed and plastic thrown away.

It took about a week for male to stop weeing and use the litter - we still had occasional accidents for about a month aftwerwards. 

He also stopped his stress behaviour of lying on his side and kicking his chest with his back legs - he hardly ever does this now, when he used to do it a few times a day. He also does not bite as much. I put that down to Feliway.

He now uses the litter as he should and i am beginning to mix OKO into the Cat Attract. Sofor me and my male it is working. The female uses the litter with no problem.


(Cat Attract is clumping but sets like concrete, cannot be flushed - it would block the drains, and cannot be composted - why I want to change if I can. A large bag lasts a month. Feliway diffuser refils cost about £13 and last a month. Cost wise it is on a par with buying cleaning materials lol)


----------



## kezzy (Jul 28, 2009)

My Kitten does exactly the same thing, She looks like she needs a wee and starts scratching so I move her to her tray, nothing, then a few mins later I catch her weeing in a corner of the living room and last night on my beanbag!!! GRRR! Some times she will go to her tray, scratch around like she needs a wee, squat down but nothing and then she'll go elsewhere in the living room! Im going out tonight to buy another litter tray also to see if this helps.

She used to be allowed in the bedroom with us at night but had to stop that after one to many accidents on the bed so now she's confined to the kitchen at night and when were at work so far she's had no accidents in here that we know of! 

So frustarting, i've cleaned everywhere thoroughly, litter tray is clean, have no problems with Poops, she always does this in the tray. She's only 9 weeks so im hoping she will grow out of this! Ive just brought a Black light and urine off to see if this helps! Any other sugestions welcome....


----------



## kidsandcats (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi

One of mine if not both did this in our washing bin! 

It did stop when they were neutered for a while and only happened on a couple of other occasions but can't say if it would have stopped as we have since lost them. It is strange how cats tend to do it on dirty washing or on something that has your smell but I never knew why. 

I am hoping I don't have this problem again with our new kittens when we get them.

Sharon
x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Suggest you take him to the vet and ensure that he hasn't got a UTI of some sort. I would definitely change the litter and add a further tray as has been suggested. 

I know you got your boy done but did you get the girl spayed at the same time? If not, I would definitely not leave her unattended in the garden as she could well end up pregnant!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been trying this product out for the past few weeks as one of my neuter boys sprays. Urine-Hater. Eliminates Urine & Pet Odours - £9.99 : Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers!, Pinky Pawz - Simply ... the cats whiskers! I am quite impressed (I have used Ickypoo and UrineOff before). It does immediately eradicate the smell of cat pee. I have to say my cat still goes back to the same place and it hasn't actually stopped him from spraying but at least when I clean it up now there is no lingering odour of cat wee.

It may be worth you giving it a go. Apparently other people have said it has stopped their cats from spraying in inappropriate places but as I have said my boy has been spraying for 11 years so I can't see him breaking the habit completely. It really does what it says on the label.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

There is this stuff that works wonders called Sour apple. Check it out at the pet store. It makes everything the cat licks taste bad and they are put off by the smell and won't pee in that area either. Good luck!


----------



## Beheaded (Aug 4, 2009)

My situation was a little different I think in that my Thomas is an indoor cat. He would wee right outside his litter tray but still occasionally use his tray for wees and always use it for poos. I changed the location of the tray to our kitchen as it is tiled and easier to clean! He then changed the location in which he wanted to wee and started going near our front door... sigh.

Eventually I decided to confine him to the kitchen to re-enforce his litter training - I did this for 4 weeks. I also changed his brand of litter and took the hood off his tray. So far so good as he's been 'free' for a couple of weeks now and we haven't had an accident yet. I'm still cautious though and don't fully trust him when I hear him sculking around near the front door!


----------



## gemmstoned (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm getting to my wits end now, I spoke with the vet who said it's most probably not a UTI otherwise he'd be weeing everywhere not just a 'chosen' place. I've cleaned the bedroom thoroughly with special Pet Cleaner and steam cleaned the floor just to make sure and kill any germs that might be lurking.:cursing:

However, hes banned from the bedroom completely now, as everytime I let him in, he wanders around and then I notice him sniffing around and I get to nervous and kick him out. It was going well, but last week he did a poo in the bath and also in the sloped corner underneath the stairs in our living room, but I thought he might have had an upset stomach so let him off.

This morning, he did a poo right next to the toilet in the bathroom and while I was cleaning this up. He did a wee on the little cloth I keep next to the bath for cleaning 

I dont know why hes doing this, or what to do to break the habit, except ban him from all upstairs but then Im worried hell just start doing it downstairs..

He goes in and out all day so he can go outside when he likes, his litter tray was cleaned out completely and fresh litter put in last night, so it cant be that. 

Is he just being naughty? Will he grow out of it, I cant have a house that smells of cat poo and wee for the rest of his life  getting sick of running around cleaning up after them, the OH is enough, I feel like a mother of three!


----------



## Beheaded (Aug 4, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel as I was in the same place a month or so ago! I think it sounds like he's in the habit of going outside his box now - albeit a very bad habit. If possible I would try to re-train him again and confine him to one room - put plenty of plastic sheets down on the floor though. This way you can begin to break the habit and hopefully when he's done he wont feel the need to go outside his box anymore.

If this isn't a possibility I can also recommend the Feliway defuser and changing the litter you use (regardless of whether or not it's been fine in the past).


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I really think a change of cat litter may help and perhaps an additional tray (do you have a covered one or open?) get the opposite of what you have now. Or, he may not be happy where the litter tray is currently positioned. Perhaps it is not private enough?


----------

